# Toe Drag on my new setup?



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

the boot looks centered to me but if you can, you should push your toe ramp in more so its completely touching your boot with no space.


----------



## dskache (Dec 13, 2011)

from the looks of it from the side you would have to be burying your face in the snow to get toe drag on that..


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 28, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> the boot looks centered to me but if you can, you should push your toe ramp in more so its completely touching your boot with no space.


+1 

The toe ramp looks pretty far out


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

yeah agreed. I have way more out and I have 0 toe drag.


----------



## JimbolinoSWE (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, you wont have any problems with toe drag... far from it actually. So ride n have fun!


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

I wouldn't even call that overhang, to be honest.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yep you shouldn't have an issue with that setup as I ride with 1.5" overhang and no issues :thumbsup:


----------



## donkey (Feb 2, 2011)

easton714 said:


> I wouldn't even call that overhang, to be honest.



I looked at the pictures and definitely agree, but in person, the overhang is quite obvious. Either way, I was able to Large Size bindings instead of XL and I have no worries any more. Thanks fellas for the input.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What about the way the L straps didn't you like the fit of? Was it uncomfortable or did it make the ratchets hard to pop, or a lot of work to get the ratchets started on the ladders?

From the looks of it to me I would have pushed you into larges. Those are really just a bit too big for your boot...


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Nivek said:


> What about the way the L straps didn't you like the fit of? Was it uncomfortable or did it make the ratchets hard to pop, or a lot of work to get the ratchets started on the ladders?
> 
> From the looks of it to me I would have pushed you into larges. Those are really just a bit too big for your boot...


That boot doesnt look to bulky to get the XL. I have the same bindings and i wear an 11.5 but my c=apos are in a large. I have more of the toe out than you do and i dont have any issues. If you tip your board over on a hard surface you would find that you have get that board 90 degrees before the boot touches the floor. Youre good, i wouldve got the larges tho.


----------

